# Authentifizieren mit XML-RPC



## xml-rpc (29. Sep 2005)

hi leute,

ich brauch einen kleinen gedankenschub zur authentifizierung an einem server über xml-rpc.

danke

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

Welches XML-RPC verwendest du?


die unterliegende HTTP Authentifizierung verwenden?

oder selbst schreiben (mehrere Aufrufe hintereinander nötig)?

oder auf Webservices umsteigen und WS-Security verwenden (uahhh)

so richtig gute Lösung gibts da keine


----------



## xml-rpc (29. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches XML-RPC verwendest du?



Version 2.0 (org.apache.xmlrpc)



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die unterliegende HTTP Authentifizierung verwenden?
> 
> oder selbst schreiben (mehrere Aufrufe hintereinander nötig)?
> 
> ...



muss wohl die HTTP Authentifizierung nehmen..


----------



## AlArenal (29. Sep 2005)

Schau mal in die Doku. APache XML-RPC 2.0 setzt u.a. auf dem HTTPClient aus den Apache Commons auf und unterstützt HTTP-Authentifizierung.


----------

